# Civil Service Questions



## davejoyce2000

Hi all,

I am taking the civil service test this weekend. I have some questions to ask you guys. I hope you can answer them. What is the difference between Police Consent Decree Communities and Police Non-Consent Decree Communities from the list of communities for you to choose from provided by HRD.

What is Chapter 402A or Chapter 402B preference? What happens if you claim this on the answer sheet?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## misconceived

You can't just claim 402A or 402B. They mean that a parent was killed or disabled in the line of duty.

Make sure you choose residency preference of your City or Town. It's the only way most people get on.


----------



## 7MPOC

A consent decree community is a city/town that obtains one minority for every two white applicants, example: town x hires 1 and 2 white applicants recieve a card plus one minority.

402a is a child of an officer killed in the line of duty
402b is a child of an officer injured in the line of duty

You can claim either as long as you have the proper documentation. I would inquire with civil serivce what they would need for documentation.


----------



## uspresident1

7MPOC said:


> A consent decree community is a city/town that obtains one minority for every two white applicants, example: town x hires 1 and 2 white applicants recieve a card plus one minority.
> 
> That's a great policy let me tell ya. Let's hire 1 minority for every 2 white people we hire instead of taking the best canidate for the job. Must be nice not to be white.


----------



## NBPD

waaaambulanncee??


----------



## 94c

uspresident1 said:


> 7MPOC said:
> 
> 
> 
> A consent decree community is a city/town that obtains one minority for every two white applicants, example: town x hires 1 and 2 white applicants recieve a card plus one minority.
> 
> That's a great policy let me tell ya. Let's hire 1 minority for every 2 white people we hire instead of taking the best canidate for the job. Must be nice not to be white.
> 
> 
> 
> reading and comprehension is a big part of police work. keep up the good work.
Click to expand...


----------

